# Just wanna say thanks to Surf Cat!!



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Purty werk!!! Love the marble on the reel seat...the wraps on the guides were jus what I ordered. Thanks for putting her together. I think I will be using the chrome alconites more often.





















its in tha Market place now...cuz I need to make some room for the Makoi rod.. and the 7-Dust....

Ho'in aint easy.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't know why you hoing all these tackles. You shoulda keep it basic, you'll catch more fish.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> I don't know why you hoing all these tackles. You shoulda keep it basic, you'll catch more fish.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks for*

the cudos Al, it was an interesting project, first three piece blank for me, the ballistic blank was suprisingly easy to build on.

Good luck on the sale.

Mark


----------

